# Music App Crashing



## hartfieb (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is my problem. When I search for music using the builtin windows 8 music app I click play on a song and the app crashes. If I do play all on the top music the app does not crash. I have reinstalled and that worked for awhile but the app just started crashing again. Is there anyway to fix this without reinstalling evertime the app crashes?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

If you get an error code that suggests a network problem, there are several threads lately on the Internet that share a problem when playing music with the Windows 8 "Xbox Music App".

One solution that has worked for quite a few folks is to reset the desktop IE to defaults. Desktop IE > Setttings... > Advanced Tab > Reset... > Reset.

Couldn't hurt to restart IE after the change, I suppose.
_______________

Should that not help, I noticed that a new version of the Music app was available for download [strangely enough, it doesn't show up in Windows Update, but does by starting the Music app or visiting the App Store. 

The updated version might fix a few bugs.

Best of luck,
. . . Gary


----------



## hartfieb (Mar 27, 2012)

I found the solution. I removed the official video driver from AMD and reverted back to the original Microsoft driver.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Good work.

Thanks for letting us know. 

(If you lose any functionality by reverting to the generic Windows driver, perhaps an eventual update to the Amd driver will fix things ... or an update to the Music app itself... and let you have both a working Music app as well as the best-performing video driver).


----------

